# Why has it stopped working?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont know the answer I'm afraid but didnt want to read and run.

I will keep my fingers crossed as always 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

probably because penicillin's should not be used in rabbits, as we said in your other thread, please please get your vet to prescribe a different antibiotic and try that


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you could try septrin or theres another which i cant remember the name of.

personally i would probably go for an operation, as the best chance of an abcess healing is to have it drained


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

How long has it been now?

Penicilin CAN be used in rabbits, it's just that, like us, some can react badly and get the runs which obv will kil them.. I think it is within 2-3 days of starting. This can be caused most anti-biotics used to treat rabbits..

I don't know why it is not working, keep going with the jabs unless she stops eating or becomes unwell and speak to your vet tomorrow if I where you..


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> you could try septrin or theres another which i cant remember the name of.
> 
> personally i would probably go for an operation, as the best chance of an abcess healing is to have it drained


Streptomycin?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> How long has it been now?
> 
> Penicilin CAN be used in rabbits, it's just that, like us, some can react badly and get the runs which obv will kil them.. I think it is within 2-3 days of starting. This can be caused most anti-biotics used to treat rabbits..
> 
> I don't know why it is not working, keep going with the jabs unless she stops eating or becomes unwell and speak to your vet tomorrow if I where you..


it should only be used as a last resort, IF everything else has failed, and then it should only be used in conjunction with probiotics


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Like lil miss said and baytril is the other antibiotic favoured by vets for use in rabbits.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Last resort but it can be, lil miss said it *can't* be.. tis a tough call, the op itself could be just as bad


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

No i daid should not be, there is a difference, and in thid case no other call has been tried. There is a difference.

Kammie there is another ab besides baytril and septrin


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> No i daid should not be, there is a difference, and in thid case no other call has been tried. There is a difference.
> 
> Kammie there is another ab besides baytril and septrin


No there isn't  still implying it should not be used when it can


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> No i daid should not be, there is a difference, and in thid case no other call has been tried. There is a difference.
> 
> Kammie there is another ab besides baytril and septrin


Ah, you hadn't mentioned baytril that why I thought it was the one you meant, it tends to be the first one used by most vets for bunnies. What about Bactrim? Thats another safe one. Theres about 5 commonly used in rabbits but I can't think of all the names and its been a long time since I needed to know all this.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Tink82 said:


> No there isn't  still implying it should not be used when it can


There really is a difference. To use an extreme example, I shouldn't jump out my window, but I can.

Just because you can use the penicillin doesnt mean its a good idea.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> There really is a difference. To use an extreme example, I shouldn't jump out my window, but I can.
> 
> Just because you can use the penicillin doesnt mean its a good idea.


unless there was some thing blocking your door, or a fire on the other side, and the only other way out was out was the window, in which case you would jump out :lol:

can, cant, should and shouldnt are 4 very different words

eg
i CAN put my hand in an open fire but i SHOULDNT
i SHOULD go to sleep but i CANT

and penicillin should not be used, unless all other options have been ruled out

and surgery (aslong as the bunny is a good weight and in a good over all condition still) is a much less risky then penicillin


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------

